# New guy here



## Zooman (May 26, 2018)

Hey guys, we bought a place in Cameron and the previous owner left a Southbend metal lathe. I’m trying to decide whether to sell it or leave it in the corner. I restore pinballs and don’t know of any parts that i would need to make. So, I’m looking for ideas. Here’s the beast.


----------



## brino (May 26, 2018)

Nice old machine with new motor.....is that an actual Baldor motor? Really nice!

Hard to tell the condition of the lathe ways to give a value estimate.
Nice to see the original cabinet and legs.
Some people will put it down due to lack of Quick-Change Gear Box (QCGB), meaning that you need to manually re-arrange gears to select feeds.

If you do decide to sell then "extras" like chucks, gears, steady rest will add value.

Me? I would lube it and test it. 
Start playing with it and I bet you could find some uses for it.

-brino


----------



## Zooman (May 26, 2018)

brino said:


> Nice old machine with new motor.....is that an actual Baldor motor? Really nice!
> 
> Hard to tell the condition of the lathe ways to give a value estimate.
> Nice to see the original cabinet and legs.
> ...



Thanks Brino,
It is a Baldor motor.
The guy that left it had Studebakers and Hudsons so i think he was machining parts for his cars. As a matter of fact he has the only 2 Hudsons I ‘ve ever seen running. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlane (May 26, 2018)

Looks to be missing all the end gearing except for a monster . Do you know what size it is ?  You could probably part it out for a good chunk of change.


----------



## Zooman (May 26, 2018)

dlane said:


> Looks to be missing all the end gearing except for a monster . Do you know what size it is ?  You could probably part it out for a good chunk of change.


How do I find out the size?


----------



## dlane (May 26, 2018)

Measure from center of spindle chuck to the bed way , x2 , if it measures 6-1/2” it is a 13” . Is there any tags or info plate on it ?.


----------



## Zooman (May 27, 2018)

dlane said:


> Measure from center of spindle chuck to the bed way , x2 , if it measures 6-1/2” it is a 13” . Is there any tags or info plate on it ?.


Would that be from the chuck and measure doen into the valley, or measure across.


----------



## dlane (May 27, 2018)

First closest contact from center of chuck/spindle, and don’t use back gears to remove chuck.


----------



## Zooman (May 29, 2018)

dlane said:


> First closest contact from center of chuck/spindle, and don’t use back gears to remove chuck.





dlane said:


> First closest contact from center of chuck/spindle, and don’t use back gears to remove chuck.


----------



## Zooman (May 29, 2018)

Zooman said:


> View attachment 268602


So i go from the middle of the chuck( which I assume is this part of the lathe straight down into the valley?


----------



## Dave Paine (May 29, 2018)

The swing is the maximum size of material which can be turned so it is between the centre of the chuck and the first point of contact on the bed ways as dlane stated.

A Southbend lathe should have a serial number stamped into the flat part of the bed ways at the tailstock end.  This is a code in addition to a number.

Southbend serial numbers at WS Wells site


----------



## dlane (May 29, 2018)

Yes the round thing with the square hole plugs in it ( the chuck) if you can turn the square hole the “jaws” (3bars on the end of it) should move in or out, mesure the center of the jaws when closed to the closest metal rail ( bed way) ,
That measurement is half the swing of the lathe.


----------



## Suzuki4evr (May 29, 2018)

I agree with Brino. Clean it up and give it a go,maybe you fall in love and have a chipping afair


----------



## Silverbullet (May 29, 2018)

Make a guard around those exposed gears, ouch if anything gets jammed or caught . Bones and skin break painfully. Welcome to the site good luck with a great old lathe. Be safe PLEASE


----------



## BROCKWOOD (May 29, 2018)

Nice! Welcome & get her going. I think you'll enjoy it once you get started.


----------



## Zooman (Jun 1, 2018)

Hey guys, had to make a trip down to Houston to deliver some old pinballs I just finished up. I’ll be back in a few days and get you some answers to my questions


----------



## Zooman (Jun 1, 2018)

dlane said:


> Yes the round thing with the square hole plugs in it ( the chuck) if you can turn the square hole the “jaws” (3bars on the end of it) should move in or out, mesure the center of the jaws when closed to the closest metal rail ( bed way) ,
> That measurement is half the swing of the lathe.


----------



## Zooman (Jun 1, 2018)

Will do, thanks


----------



## Bob Korves (Jun 1, 2018)

That appears to be a pretty old South Bend.  I did not know they made lathes that large without a gearbox for threading/feeding.  See if you can find and post the serial number, which should be stamped in the low space between the front carriage way and the front tailstock way, at the far right end of the bed.


----------

